# A Roadmaster...Biting off more than I can chew!?



## sludgeguy (Nov 16, 2015)

I got this "yard art" from a friend. Actually this one is in better shape than my last one, a 1920s or early 30s Rollfast. Going to start the fun loosening of the bolts.

The front forks are pretty thrashed, how much should I expect for replacement ones? Is there really any chance of straightening them.

Thanks,
Sludgeguy


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 16, 2015)

Why can't I find yard art like this! That has every part I need for my next build!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 16, 2015)

I have seen worse bike be fixed up.  The forks on my 38 bluebird were jest as bad as those so I think you can't straighten those and are great now.   Go for it!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wish I could find "yardart" like this. Has a bunch of parts for my next build! Let me know if you sell it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2015)

Great find! the forks can be straightened, do a little digging here, there's some threads about it:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?73487-Using-the-Search-function-to-Find-Threads


----------



## theterrym (Nov 17, 2015)

Its never more than you can chew if its something you really want to do. anything can be fixed with enough time and patience.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 18, 2015)

What will amaze you after you put that boy back roadworthy is the amount of fun it is riding a crusty old timer around town.  Don't even think of replacing them forks. they are easily straightened as "Rustjunkie" says.
Have fun!


----------



## mike j (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, good advise so far. Take small bites & chew slowly. Nice bones, I like those frames.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

It looks like a 4-gill frame, maybe a 38 Supreme. The Serial number should start with a "C"


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> It looks like a 4-gill frame, maybe a 38 Supreme. The Serial number should start with a "C"




A '38 Supreme would have the "Y" frame. I'm not sure this is a four gill frame either. The bonus is the reflector head badge though! Good luck with it--nothing time, money, and hard work can't fix. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

I thought these were 38 Catalog scans?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

Correction, my mistake 39 Supreme 4 gill


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

Says headbadge came standard on all Supreme models. Wasn't that headbadge available in 38?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

This is a case where I don't trust the ad. It is my understanding that the reflector badge was optional on any model. While the ad shows the tank and non-tank supremes with this badge if you look at the picture of the fork it shows an apple core badge? The reflector badge may have been available in '38 but I've never seen a '38 catalog to verify. I really think this was a time of transition for the apple core--these are mostly seen on '37/'38s. A measurement of the head tube would verify whether this is a four gill frame as the four gill head tube is the same as the girls head tube (longer than regular boys). Here is my '40 Model A aka Supreme/four gill. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool, trying to shed some light on these transitional bikes.


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 18, 2015)

I measured the head tube on mine, 6 1/2".
I also looked the frame over very carefully. 
There is no indication of a tank having been on this bike. I will check for the serial number later, outta time now.
Was there a Men's Supreme made with out a tank? Is there any way to know if that is what I have?

THANKS,
Sludgeguy


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow these bikes are really cool. The way the tank flows into the rear triangle and the straight bottom bar. Very neat.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

That measurement sounds about right for a four gill. I'm currently in Cali on business or I'd measure mine for ya. Yes there was a tankless Supreme see above Model 3226 for tankless and Model 3326 for tank model. If this is a four gill it was a Supreme. I'm probably thinking a "D" or "E" serial #. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

Agree, D for 39 and E for 40


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm inclined to go with '39 due to no shock master and no provision for the ball headlight of a '40/'41. There is a ton of variety on the '39-41 model Supremes to include lighting and decals. I have the '37 cat, the '39 is online, and have a '40 but have never seen either a '38 or '41 which could answer some questions concerning Supremes of these years. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

RMS37 said:


> Oh… Okay Bri, I seem to be in a chatty mood today.
> 
> The CWC front Safety Reflector name plate was first introduced in the 1938 CWC Roadmaster Catalog along with the Dual Purpose Tail Light and Reflector equipped 8-hole vallanced rack. Both used the same cast plastic reflector, amber for the front and red for the rear.
> 
> ...



From June 2013


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2015)

Man....I got all excited thinking Phil was back!!! Dang it. Oh well, thanks for quoting a much missed Caber. Always a wealth of knowledge.

*Come back to us Phil!!! Wherever you are!!!*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2015)

I miss him too! CWC guru was he!


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2015)

We are still learning from Phil (rms37) yrs after he stopped spreading his CWC & other knowledge (for free) here and on other sites, he is probably up in his tower (his saying) looking down on us trying to find our way thru bicycle history, laughing, o well, we miss your input Phil, Thanks


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 19, 2015)

Well I finally had time to get the serial number and as expected it is

D50173 making it a 1939... 

And my winter's project. The original colors were creme and red, as it will once again be. 

Now to start loosening bolts that haven't turned in nearly 75 years. 
Thank you to each and every one of you for your help, guidance and encouragement. I will post progress from time to time.

Sludgeguy


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 19, 2015)

Super cool project! The reflector badge is a really neat part of CWC history, I'm still learning and seeing this brought back is awesome! Good luck to you, I'll be watching! Joe.


----------



## sludgeguy (Aug 30, 2016)

So I finally got it back among the living!
Best riding bike in my collection, thus far. 
Looking forward to the fall swap at Memory Lanes so I can get the bearings and blocks for the pedals and get them back on it. I apologize for the zip tied water bottle holder, its been hot and I am riding it to work as often as possible!


----------

